# Umts-stick (ZTE K3565-Z) / Problems connecting to a carrier

## momesana

Hi everybody,

I am little bit stuck with an issue that I've been trying to solve for a few days now. Unformatunately to no avail. A while ago I obtained a sim-card so I could connect to a german ISP with a surf-stick I had bought one or two years ago. The stick has been manufactured by ZTE and with another notebook (about two years ago) I got it to work without too much hassle. Now that notebook has long been replaced and the need to connect to the internet with that surfstick has arisen but now I simply can't get it to work and I completely forgot how I got it to work the last time (yeah, I know: sings of alzheimer!).

So here are a few details about the surfstick involved:

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 19d2:0063 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM K3565-Z HSDPA

and the wvdial.conf I am using:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = USB Modem

ISDN = 0

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB1

Baud = 9600

[Dialer pin]

Init3 = AT+CPIN=XXXX

Dial Attempts = 1 

[Dialer mm]

Password = eplus 

Username = gprs 

Dial Command = ATDT

Carrier Check = on 

Phone = *99#

#Stupid Mode = 1 

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de", "0.0.0.0",

Dial Attempts = 2

Password = gprs 

Username = eplus 

```

I can enter the PIN using "wvdial pin" so the sticks LED turns blue (before authentification using the PIN the LED blinks in red). Trying to connect using wvdial mm however it fails to find a carrier:

```

localhost etc # wvdial mm

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de", "0.0.0.0",

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de", "0.0.0.0",

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Maximum Attempts Exceeded..Aborting!!

--> Disconnecting at Wed Dec  5 23:28:13 2012

```

I even tried it with another sim-card from another provider (and edited the config accordingly) but it also failed with same error message. My current ISP is Medion Mobile and the configuration should be ok as this is also what is listed on the Providers website and elsewhere on the net:

 http://www.alditalk.de/talk/hilfe_service/multimedia_einstellungen/

 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer#Providertabelle-A-Z

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance - momesana

----------

## NeddySeagoon

momesana,

Is your surf stick locked to your original carrier ?

----------

## momesana

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> momesana,
> 
> Is your surf stick locked to your original carrier ?

 

Hi, 

nope. It's unlocked (or rather was already unlocked when I bought it) as far as I know. If I remember right I did manage to connect to the internet using the stick about two years ago.

Regards - momesana

----------

